# Fallen Blood Angels



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Fallen BA army, or the damphyr as I have named them, this is goingto be a second project log to give me an evil army and second space marine army and break up the routine of guard.

Here are my first conversions, the DC of the damphyrs. 
Group shot of the first five. 
View attachment 8650

These were bashed from the zerkers kit and BA DC box. (Sooooo much fun!)

View attachment 8651

These are all glued static. 

View attachment 8652
View attachment 8655

View attachment 8656
All of them have magnatized back packs for easy swapping for JP if I wanna play them that way, because its cool and takes longer meaning I don't spend money as fast. :grin:

View attachment 8653

I have used paperclip peices to allow me to swap out the plasma pistol for infernous or hand flamer.
View attachment 8654

Same thing for the PW, this worked better becasue I drilled into the other arm and it allows better stability.

Hope you like, I'm leaning twoards a scab red with black marks, oppisite of a BA color since they are renegade and all. 

Please tell me what y'all think thanks!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice work, good conversions there. Really good idea on the backpacks. Are you going to be using them as Blood Angels or Chaos Space Marines?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes! I like the way BA play so I want ot use them as BA and have them look evil enough to add some chaos units and run them as Chaos marines. These would be zerkers if I ran Chaos.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Let me guess, Khorne worship? 

They are looking good man, would be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

Really cool kit bashing idea can't wait to see them painted are you going for a red ba colour or black dc gone to chaos ? Nice work so far though can't wait to see more 

Dan


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I am at work right now, been painting a single one. 
@ Wombat tree: I wanna play them as either BA or Chaos so paint them neutralish so I canswitch. 
@ Ultra: thank you
@smidge: I've started them with a white primer and a scab red armour with black for the DC icons, switched them. The main army has a split of red scab and chaos black 1/2 and 1/2. 

Thank you for the intrest and compliments.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

nice work medic marine...hope the painted ones look as cool & mentioned


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Hope they look as cool as you think they sounded*



Fallen said:


> nice work medic marine...hope the painted ones look as cool & mentioned


Well, I am no Xenobiotic, but here is my take on a Chaos DC Fallen BA, keep in mind I want him to be able to double as a zerker. 
I am practicing with the camera excuse the dark shots and C&C me with ideas please!!!
View attachment 8700
View attachment 8701

View attachment 8702
View attachment 8703

Based White with scab red mostly, armor trim is Tin bitz and joints are Brazen Brass. I trimmed the shouldr pauldren with chaos black for depth and to breack up the red. Also used black for the DC X marking. Basically darkre red and reveresed the scheme. Also left the wing white with some heavy delvan mud and watewred down chaos black brushing. C&C PLEASE!!!! 
View attachment 8704
View attachment 8705

View attachment 8706

Same plan for this guy... 

Notice please the scroll on the left arm of the completed marine (top one) does it look fleshy or dirty... not sure how that ended up but I kinda like the grimy paper feel... 
View attachment 8707

The rest await their turn on the block...

Also beign worked on is a three man biker squad... why because I can and I have the models laying about! 

Please C&C me, thank you for the support. :victory: Till the next post!


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks good. I'm doing something similar in kitbashing with Chaos and BA bits, though my colours are pretty much matching Death Company. Keep it up! Can't wait to see more! +rep


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

The red looks good, dark and grimy, like coagulated blood (which suits both Khorne Berzerkers and Death Company in my opinion). Also there is no need to compare them to my Death Company since they are very different from mine (both in "story" and in execution). Good to see that the kit is versatile and compatible with even the chaos boxes.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Medic Marine said:


>


I like the removal of the bunny ears on the front left marine; the crest always makes berserker helmets them look comical to me.



Medic Marine said:


>


Very impressive deep red.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Death Company grows.*

Finished two more marines minus their back packs. The one mising an arm is having pin trouble... prolly gonna need magnets. :shok: Kinda figured that was gonna happen. 
View attachment 8767
View attachment 8771
View attachment 8772

Primed white with scab red as a main color, used chaos black for details. (Flipped the DC scheme) Thoughts?
View attachment 8770
View attachment 8768
View attachment 8769


Two moreto go and back packs and I'll have my first painted and unbased unit. 
Also hav a squad of bikers on the table... I figure chaos can deviate from the norm. icknose:

@: xenobiotic, not comparing our model because I really can't greatness vs amature at best. I ment in over all skill I'm not as good as your self.
Thank you for therep and kind words I field themn for the first time on Tuesday, 600 pt skirmish against SW, the Damphyrs are attemping to steal a world from the SW to grow as a renegade force. :drinks: Until next time!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Bikers and Tycho*

So after a long pause I have some thimgs to share. Some Bikes have rolled out, tycho is being kit bashed. The DC are stolled at the last two needing detail, and washes along with skin... I'm slow... 

Anyhow, tycho (counts as) for the campaign against the space wolves. 
View attachment 8898
View attachment 8899

Definitly still WIP, thoughts on the pose? I like how blood song is used, also note the severedwolf head as he is fighting space puppies. C&C please

Bikers... yeah I want BA bikers cause I don't see them... and chaos bikers are cool. 
View attachment 8900
View attachment 8901
View attachment 8902

View attachment 8903
View attachment 8904

This is the primary armour scheme for the rest of the force as well. C&C please, looking to finish the DC and then tycho and bikes... prolly bikes first.

The Damphyr's saw ther first combat and the DC and capt were slaughtered to a man by a wolf priest and BC squad... the asssault squads and the Sang Priest saved the day killing the BC, a lone wolf and taking a preditor out of the game. Final score 2:1 objectives Damphyr. :drinks:

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

im not sold on Tycho, mainly the gun...

like everything else though & congrats on the win :victory:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Not such a fan of Tycho. His gun just looks disproportionately large and your green stuff definitely needs cleaning up. At least make him hold the gun with two hands. Otherwise the deep red that you've used looks good. k:


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

The Combi-Melta for your Tycho seems very bulky. Maybe instead of slapping a Meltagun ontop of a Bolter, you could instead, using a bolter frame only, trim the bolter barrel off and move it down to the bottom, put the Melta barrel on the top, and put the Melta canister on the side. It looks much better that way, imo. I put scopes on mine too. Just a thought so that it doesn't look so wonky and bulky for a 1-shot combi. Other than that, looking good! Keep it up!

Congrats on the win!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Death Company is painted!*



Fallen said:


> im not sold on Tycho, mainly the gun...
> like everything else though & congrats on the win :victory:


I agree in hind site thank you, and thank you for the post victory laurel.



wombat_tree said:


> Not such a fan of Tycho. His gun just looks disproportionately large and your green stuff definitely needs cleaning up. At least make him hold the gun with two hands. Otherwise the deep red that you've used looks good. k:


Thank you for the heads up on tycho, I'm gonna agree with the gun and green stuff. (very new) And thank you the red is just primed white scab red with thin layers and a heavy wash of delvan mud



genesis108 said:


> The Combi-Melta for your Tycho seems very bulky. Maybe instead of slapping a Meltagun ontop of a Bolter, you could instead, using a bolter frame only, trim the bolter barrel off and move it down to the bottom, put the Melta barrel on the top, and put the Melta canister on the side. It looks much better that way, imo. I put scopes on mine too. Just a thought so that it doesn't look so wonky and bulky for a 1-shot combi. Other than that, looking good! Keep it up!
> Congrats on the win!


Thank you for the support, I have surged ahead and finished the squad (minus bases) Tycho is currently scrapped for re assembly. 

On to the update!
The first full squad of my Damphyrs has been painted! :victory:
The completed group.
View attachment 8928

The chain axe marine
View attachment 8929
View attachment 8934

Power weapon (the arm is detachable fo allow power fist as well) 
View attachment 8931
View attachment 8936

I love him because it looks like he was drinking blood, little blood red and water effect.
Plasma pistol marine
View attachment 8930
View attachment 8935

This marine really has FnP because he survived a Doberman attack.
View attachment 8932
View attachment 8937

And the chap with a sword.
View attachment 8933
View attachment 8938


And thus we have the DC of the Damphyr Renegades, back packs are magnatized and power weapon is swap able. 

Currently Tycho is on the construction board and the bikers are on the paint table. 

I'm unsure of how I want to base them... I was thinking of a flock and rubble base. To do a dead planet. Also bits of SW becasue they are fighting SW. Thoughts and Ideas would be great! Thanks for the ideas and support. :drinks:

11/12/10: Planet strike 1,000 pts! The Angels decend on wings of fire!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Im really liking what is coming of this thread. your models have been staying consistent and mesh together really nicely! I am excited to see the bikes (love the models love the concept, but hate the price of them in game and in the pocket book )

Chaosftw


----------



## eyeball7392 (Nov 1, 2010)

amazing conversions really good ideas do you mind if i use your ideas for my miniatures?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

A interesting and cool angle on some renegade blood angels, nicely done.

Only gripe is that rather large combi melta for your tycho model, why not just use a regular combi melta from the commander sprue? (if you have one of course!)

Keep up the nice work! Rep for your work is definitely required.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Biker and Faust*



Chaosftw said:


> Im really liking what is coming of this thread. your models have been staying consistent and mesh together really nicely! I am excited to see the bikes (love the models love the concept, but hate the price of them in game and in the pocket book )
> 
> Chaosftw


Thank you very much for the compliments, I must say havinh read your threads that means a lot. Also having five DC and Capt charge a BC pack and killing five of them before they can attack with 40 attacks is worht the 130 pts of DC. IMHO



eyeball7392 said:


> amazing conversions really good ideas do you mind if i use your ideas for my miniatures?


Ofcourse! Please do.


Kobrakai said:


> A interesting and cool angle on some renegade blood angels, nicely done.
> 
> Only gripe is that rather large combi melta for your tycho model, why not just use a regular combi melta from the commander sprue? (if you have one of course!)
> 
> Keep up the nice work! Rep for your work is definitely required.


Thank you kindly, after your iron lords that is a high compliment, Also tycho is sraped for now, new commander started, Hector Faust Capt of the Damphyr Forces in my campaign agains the SW.

Second Biker has rolled out... little battle damage to the left side as he points at his attacker. :threaten: 
View attachment 8944
View attachment 8945
View attachment 8946


And having scrapped Tycho i find the damn combi melta i wanted to use in the wrong bits box... blast. icknose: 
Any way he has been broken down to make Capt Hector Faust, BA capt with assault pack, power weapon and infernous pistol. Here is the PW idea I had after digging around the rhino sprue.
View attachment 8947
View attachment 8948

It needs purity seals and maybe green stuff on the chain to look like fire... tall order for me, not to good with the grn. 
View attachment 8949

And tycho in his present state... I mean Hector. 

Thank you for the advice and ideas, still looking for imput on how to base them. 

:so_happy:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well your bikes look good but there seems to be something missing. When I look at the photos on something other then my iPhone I will comment further.

Chaosftw


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

what is that PW supposed to be? a giant scimitar?

the bikes need something, like chaos bikes...


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> Well your bikes look good but there seems to be something missing. When I look at the photos on something other then my iPhone I will comment further.
> 
> Chaosftw


Taking a second look I agree though I'm not sure what either, look forward to your revisit of the issue.



Fallen said:


> what is that PW supposed to be? a giant scimitar?
> 
> the bikes need something, like chaos bikes...


A blade on a chain, like a small kusari yama. And yes... pointy bits! I need pointy bits!

:victory: Thank you much!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright so taking a second look at the bikes I think the problem is how you divided the red and black.

If you were to do something like you did in your one bikers badass helm.








-OR-
Like your signature how it starts majority red and gets really dark with almost like little flakes of red.

The other thing that stands out to me is that the biker himself and the bikes colours line up perfectly. Not a fan of that.

Don't hate me, Im just telling it as I see it. You have produced some nice models so me telling you these guys were to the same standards would be nicer yes, but not truthful.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> Alright so taking a second look at the bikes I think the problem is how you divided the red and black.
> 
> If you were to do something like you did in your one bikers badass helm.
> 
> ...


:laugh: I have been bagging for criticism, thank you... your very right about the paint lining up... stupid move. I do not get what you mean by "bass ass helm" the other biker is a Sgt with no helm. And so I understand the colour scheme, make it less of an abrupts end... blend them?

Thank you for the C&C :drinks:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> :laugh: I have been bagging for criticism, thank you... your very right about the paint lining up... stupid move. I do not get what you mean by "bass ass helm" the other biker is a Sgt with no helm. And so I understand the colour scheme, make it less of an abrupts end... blend them?
> 
> Thank you for the C&C :drinks:


Bass Ass was suppose to be BAD ASS, as in wicked looking. But yes I think some sort of blending might work.

Im not anything amazing when it comes to painting so perhaps getting more info from someone else with a little more experience.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Chaosftw said:


> Bass Ass was suppose to be BAD ASS, as in wicked looking. But yes I think some sort of blending might work.
> 
> Im not anything amazing when it comes to painting so perhaps getting more info from someone else with a little more experience.
> 
> ...


I liked the hard line idea as it is the balance of the red thirst and their dark side, having fallen to Chaos... Blending the too would suggest the red thirst led to darknes... I like it!
Thank you again for the C&C :drinks:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> I liked the hard line idea as it is the balance of the red thirst and their dark side, having fallen to Chaos... Blending the too would suggest the red thirst led to darknes... I like it!
> Thank you again for the C&C :drinks:


NP. Just suggestions though. If you think it fits your army then stick with it. After all its your army and you have to look/ play it day in and out. Do what you like!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Slow progress*

Well, I have been very slow on my update... so very ver slow... I got my hands on a Chaos Space MArine Box and have started the kit bashing. I have started to make a tactical squad, the pointy bits will be applied ot the bikers to give them some flash. :king:

Any how the update! 
View attachment 9045

Five of the ten tactical Damphyr.
Sgt/champion
View attachment 9050
View attachment 9051

Hvy Weapons
View attachment 9048
View attachment 9049

Grenades, I wanted them to have an aggressive feel, and I think one handed bolters with grenades in hand make the rapid assault nature of BA shine through. :grin:
View attachment 9046
View attachment 9047

Banner... Well this is almost totally for when they are fielded as Chaos but it looks cool so I like it, DC shoulder pad, head and the khorne icon cut down with a deamon prince loin cloth.... :biggrin:
View attachment 9052
View attachment 9053


Last biker remains untouched by paint... 
Tycho has been scrapped and will be a capt with JP, power weapon and infernus pistol... WIP... I'll get around ot picks. 

Thanks for the feed back and C&C always want more! 
Thanks for looking. :drinks:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> Well, I have been very slow on my update... so very ver slow... I got my hands on a Chaos Space MArine Box and have started the kit bashing. I have started to make a tactical squad, the pointy bits will be applied ot the bikers to give them some flash. :king:
> 
> Any how the update!
> View attachment 9050
> ...


Finally an Update!

I love the model and the banned on these two figs!

Great stuff yet again!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice work on the squad and I really like that banner it looks great.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

More good work.



Medic Marine said:


> Sgt/champion


I really like the look of taking the horns off the helmet.



Medic Marine said:


> Hvy Weapons


Solid pose.

Are you going to drill out the barrel?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*They return for blood!*

 who can't keep pace with a good project! This guy! After several months I've stowed my shit and gotten my act together. An update on the fallen sons of Sanguinous. 

The painting challenge got me rolling again on these guys as did Christmas. The chap I was running a campaign with has kinda bailled for personal stuff so these guys fell to the back shelf, I havn't even played since november I don't think. 

Any How, here is the tactical squad unpainted and the additions not yet seen.
View attachment 10067

Finished the assembly portion, banner (mark/icon) Plasma Gun, Heavy Bolter and PW for the Sgt/champion.
View attachment 10061
View attachment 10066

Bolter with exspended mag and a bolt pistol, I wanted a little character to these guys not a bunch of seen it marines. 
View attachment 10063

I am rather fond of this mini, I like the way he is studying the skull. Perhaps contimplating hsi fall from grace or pity for the enemys he has destroyed. 
View attachment 10064
View attachment 10065

I used bits from the Death Company sprue, unlike other renegades these marine desplay the heraldy of their fast chapter.
View attachment 10062

I added the chain axe to show the aggressive nature of which the BA are so well known.

The Bikes have been done for a spell, And I have been to lazy to upload the pics. Bad hobbiest BAD!

View attachment 10068
View attachment 10069

View attachment 10070

The Blades on the bikes came from an old basilisk sprue, after these images were struck I dropped them down the stairs and have yet to repair the damage. Bollicks. 

Thanks for stopping to look, C&C always welcome. Watch for updates as the painting contest continues and I tackle my Sang Priest and Sang Guard. :rofl:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You seem to be achieving a smooth red which is impressive.

It is a shame some of the photos are a little blurred as the conversions I can see clearly look good.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Painted Damphyr*



Dave T Hobbit said:


> You seem to be achieving a smooth red which is impressive.
> 
> It is a shame some of the photos are a little blurred as the conversions I can see clearly look good.


Thank you, I'm happy with the red.
Sorry about the photos, been fighting ith the SD and camera. Once battery is charged I'll opst some painted pics. 6/10 complete minus basing.

Here are the currently painted marines.
View attachment 10075
View attachment 10076

View attachment 10077
View attachment 10078

View attachment 10079

Bolter marines
View attachment 10080
View attachment 10081

Bolter and Bolt pistol
View attachment 10082

Sgt/Champion.Considering a wash of tharka green on the blade, thoughts?
View attachment 10083
View attachment 10084

My Favorite with the skull in hand.
View attachment 10085

Group shot... 

Hope you like, C&C please. Four to finish then I'm basing and moving on! 
k:Thanks for looking.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*8/10 Tactical Marines*

Two more Tactical Marines completed for the painting challenge. Plasma Gunner and another bolter marine. I also found a new Tycho since my old one sucked. New Sang guard for next mont hand A Sang Priest.
View attachment 10159
View attachment 10160

MArine with Bolter and Chain Sword. BA have a reputaion for assault. And Chaos gets two attack, win win.
View attachment 10161
View attachment 10162

Plasma gunner, has a snipped horn helmet from the CSM box set, and i tried some 'ard finish to give it a shine. The plasma not the marine. 
View attachment 10163

Seen one SAng Guard you seen mine till they are damphr colours.
View attachment 10164

So I pulled a bonner on this one... Got a little ahead of myself, no pun intended. :so_happy:
View attachment 10165
View attachment 10166

Well, new Tycho idea cause I scrapped the last one, literally he had a jump pack and plasma pistol now. :laugh: Saw this bad boy ina bargin bin and said ooo blood song in hand! Added a Sang Guard head after I fremeled the head and the body t fit, just gotta find a good dead man's hand...

As Always thanks for looking and giving me a 1,000 views. C&C Please! k:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good so far, normally I would have commented on the thickness of the paint, but on your models it pulls it off nicely and like someone said before looks like blood.

Get your stuff based! Nuff said on that.

I can not wait to see what you are going ot do with that Sang guard. I would suggest a wing swap if you can pull it off. Otherwise I wanna see what you do to them.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Finished Tactical*



djinn24 said:


> Get your stuff based! Nuff said on that.
> 
> I can not wait to see what you are going ot do with that Sang guard. I would suggest a wing swap if you can pull it off. Otherwise I wanna see what you do to them.


Based, check. Chaos possed wing are coming for the guard.
View attachment 10289

View attachment 10290
View attachment 10291


First attempt at plasticard base, tohughts on the blood?
View attachment 10292


Thanks for looking, C&C as always. :victory:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Medic Marine said:


>


As before, the crispness of the demarcation between red and black is excellent.

I find the yellow ammunition odd. At the moment it looks out of place: possibly it would look better if only the front end was yellow so it is similar to colour coded shells





Medic Marine said:


> First attempt at plasticard base, thoughts on the blood?


The slabs look suitably not quite square and the paint mottling adds realism. Depending on how long the slabs have been there you might want to darken the gaps between with some brown (or even green) to represent old dirt.

From my experience of taking a sword to the face whilst sparring I find that blood tends to run along gaps between slabs slightly ahead of the flow across the slabs, so I would add small rivulets along the cracks.

The blood colour looks reasonable for quite fresh blood; it might look even better with a slight gloss sheen.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> As before, the crispness of the demarcation between red and black is excellent.
> 
> I find the yellow ammunition odd. At the moment it looks out of place: possibly it would look better if only the front end was yellow so it is similar to colour coded shells
> 
> ...


Thank you, So I should paint the tips yellow and the back portion bolt gun meta;? 

Dirty up the cracks and add some water effect to the blood. Sounds great thank you!. k:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Medic Marine said:


> Thank you, So I should paint the tips yellow and the back portion bolt gun meta;?
> 
> Dirty up the cracks and add some water effect to the blood. Sounds great thank you!. k:


That sounds like what I meant :victory:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Damphyr's Heresy Continues.*

Long over due up date, won't get any better as school has started... wanna stab myself. :rtfm:
Below is the kit bashed Sang Guard with possessed wings, 4/5 still need a last set.
View attachment 10666

Sang Priest is completed, base has had tharka green wash to base and water effect added ot the blood as Hobbit suggested, think it looks better myself. Finish on blood didn't come out in the pictures so much... drat! 
View attachment 10667
View attachment 10668

View attachment 10669

My JP Capt Hector Faust is several steps closer to completion as I got distracted and started oainting him.
View attachment 10670
View attachment 10671

View attachment 10672

Also began puttinganother five DC together for a total of 10 man suad, might use them as my Feb painting challenge.. or tycho who knows!
View attachment 10673
View attachment 10674

View attachment 10675


As always thanks for looking C&C is great and much needed, thanks again to Hobbit +rep. k:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad I could give some ideas.




Medic Marine said:


> kit bashed Sang Guard with possessed wings


These look very good so far.



Medic Marine said:


> Sang Priest is completed, base has had tharka green wash to base and water effect added ot the blood as Hobbit suggested, think it looks better myself. Finish on blood didn't come out in the pictures so much... drat!


Good use of colour; the only slight issue I can see is the patchiness of the bright green blade



Medic Marine said:


> Also began puttinganother five DC together for a total of 10 man suad,




Very dynamic posing.

Are you planning to add anything to the flat disc or just paint it?


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*DC and new painting*



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Glad I could give some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not decided what to put here... Might be a skull or wolf tail talisman because these guys mostly whoop on SW. 

Up date time, been a bit sorry. :grin:
I'm working on more DC for the Feb army challenge. As of now I am still waiting on earth magnetes and basing sand from mini war games. I am very excited to try sand basing and have the proper sized magnets. :victory:
After reading the last WD I wanted my DC to have aggressive stances. I srayed up painting one guy last night here is how he looks. 

First attempt that looks successful imho to put blood on a sword. Some blood red, them red gore and 'Ard coat to shine. 
View attachment 10842
View attachment 10843

View attachment 10844


This chap is a on zerkers legs I cut a touch, need to smooth the right knee with green stuff. 
View attachment 10845
View attachment 10846


Thansk for looking any thought and help is greatly received, there is a lot of knowledge on these boards love to get a little bit of it. 
:victory: Happy Gaming.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*More DC*

Current force in whole. 
View attachment 11138

WIP DC, waiting on magnets for their back packs. 
View attachment 11139
View attachment 11144

View attachment 11142
View attachment 11143

The chap above I'm am proud of eye damage anbd the fact that his good eye came out well. 
Capt Marrok, needs basing
View attachment 11140
View attachment 11141


C&C alwasy welcome rarly gotten.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Medic Marine said:


>


I really like the way the hand and gun point in the same direction; it makes the posing very dynamic.



Medic Marine said:


> The chap above I'm am proud of eye damage anbd the fact that his good eye came out well.


Interesting idea and well executed; it might look even better if some of the wound were darker to add depth and make it look like it is starting to clot.

Also, his hair looks a little flat; possibly either a light wash or some streaks of al lighter yellow would bring it up.



Medic Marine said:


>


The swept back halberd is well done.

I am not sure about the plasma glow; the colour is great but it looks a little sloppy in places.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Hobbit, as always your my deliverence! I'm not happy with the glow its my first attempt I'll have to redo it. HHaiur on Dc I can def smash it with a lighter yellow in streaks. And why didn't I think of some darker blood for clotting in the eye. (palm to face) Thanks mate.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

What Dave said :grin:

Everything looks to be coming along nicely.. keep up the good work!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

CLT40k said:


> What Dave said :grin:
> 
> Everything looks to be coming along nicely.. keep up the good work!


Thank you very much, Please see attached C&C applied to eye guy. :biggrin:
View attachment 11179

how'd I do?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The hair does not look flat even out of focus so that looks like a good tweak.

As he is little out of focus it is harder to judge the blood; for what I can see it is darker on the sides which fits with the freshest blood flowing down.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Medic Marine said:


> Thank you very much, Please see attached C&C applied to eye guy. :biggrin:
> View attachment 11179
> 
> how'd I do?


Looks much more real...


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you very much, I'll tend ot the plasma glow shortly, gotta finish the Powerfist chap and some backpacks now that the magnets are in.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I have completed two of my DC marines for the Feb challege. 
View attachment 11209

Back packs attached with magnets, little loose but I do not entend to throw them about. 
View attachment 11210

View attachment 11211
View attachment 11212

Power fist guy imho looks nasty with the pauldrons attached, seems all beefed up and ready to fight. He needs a back pack and the challenge i complete, I am trying to add to the squad but a paper is due for school so it'll be tight. 

C&C please. 

And I have seen the few white spots I missed on eye guy, consider them touched up.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the conversions and the kitbashing, but the red on the armor overall is a little flat to me. Some mid-tone highlights would really help define the armor plates more. Other than that good work, and I really like your concept. Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the dirty bone colour; very fitting for a gore spattered army.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Not dead still bleeding out.*

:wink: So this thread isn't dead but is activly bleeding to death with real life issues being many. But I have brought ot you for C&C my corrupted Sang Guard, the Blood Fiends. 
My first attempt. 
View attachment 12331
View attachment 12332

View attachment 12333
View attachment 12334

View attachment 12335


what do you think? It needs highlights on the armour prolly watereddown shadow grey and 'ard coat to weapons and gems. 

:victory: Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the wing muscles, although there does look like a little bit of splash from the wing membranes in places.

The face tone also looks good; is it actually darker than the wings or is that the photograph?

The only thing that looks odd to me is the bionic eye. It might be solved by the gloss varnish; however at the moment it looks very flat, especially against the shaded skin.

It would be unfortunate if you were forced to put the project aside as there is a lot of promise in your concept and execution.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the wing muscles, although there does look like a little bit of splash from the wing membranes in places.
> I'm messy sorry. I can attempt a touch up
> 
> The face tone also looks good; is it actually darker than the wings or is that the photograph?
> ...


Thank you

Thanks for the feed back always helps keep the insperation alive.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am really impressed with the wings on that guy! That light shade complements the black armor very nicely. Just a few niggles that Dave already mentioned, as far as the bionic eye, and of course the highlighting on the black armor. I hope that things work out for you as this is a really nicely done concept and I would love to watch it progress through conclusion.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Holy crap he posted on his log! I just won't let this thing die...
Well... the sang guard are stalled... I need another set of possessed wings... :angry:

On a poisitive I have kit bashed five aassault marines for the june Army Challenge.
View attachment 13358
View attachment 13359

View attachment 13360

I am going to roll with a hand flamer and two flamers, thats a lot of auto hits and good chances to wound. :clapping: 
I dropped this turd (no i don't like it) for the may portion of the contest... blah...
View attachment 13361

Counts as tycho.... 
Well here is whats here for now, summer classes for college began today and I'm notr overly excited for the,. hope to post sooner and more frequently but doubt it given English class....


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Medic Marine said:


> Below is the kit bashed Sang Guard with possessed wings, 4/5 still need a last set.
> View attachment 10666
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic Sang Guard man! Loving the way everything is turning out bud!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Firefighter X said:


> Medic Marine said:
> 
> 
> > Below is the kit bashed Sang Guard with possessed wings, 4/5 still need a last set.
> ...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad you are still plugging away.

The Assault Marines look suitably dynamic.

Looking without yourself-critical eye, there is a reasonable amount of solid work on your CA Tycho; however, I think it is being lost in the many tertiary colours. Also, some of colours appear quite close to the main scheme; the fur on the cloak being the area that leaps to sight. If you have time the model might come together better redoing the cloak as reverse halved (i.e. red/black as opposed to black/red) instead of white and highlighting the fur with the same colour as the back banner.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Glad you are still plugging away.
> 
> The Assault Marines look suitably dynamic.
> 
> Looking without yourself-critical eye, there is a reasonable amount of solid work on your CA Tycho; however, I think it is being lost in the many tertiary colours. Also, some of colours appear quite close to the main scheme; the fur on the cloak being the area that leaps to sight. If you have time the model might come together better redoing the cloak as reverse halved (i.e. red/black as opposed to black/red) instead of white and highlighting the fur with the same colour as the back banner.


Thanks Hobbit, I guess if I touch him up tycho might be salvagible... I was rushed and prolly got a little carried away. Glad the marines make a positive impression on you.

On a diffrent note, Holy Shit snacks an update only a few days from the other one! OMG. (Anyone get the archer refrence?) 
Finished one marine minus his pack. I am happy with this. 
View attachment 13402
View attachment 13403

View attachment 13404


______________________________________________________________
++ Vox link opened ++ 
Brother... have the dogs of Russ enterned the valley?
Yes Lord Marrok, three squads with Rhino, their so called grey hunters i believe.
Excellent, drop pods will arrive shorty, kill them all.
++Vox link closed++

The Howling of ram jets and buring contrails heralded the Damphyr's arrival, The space wolves were unaware fo the danger they had walked into. The Earth shattered as two drop pods slammed into the earth ahead of the colum, the iron doors exploded outward. Voices raised as one the traitors advanced bolters singing a chorus of death. The Space Wolves formed a a line and met the malstrom of bolts with snarls and bolter fire. 
The Wolf Guard ordered his blood claws to advance and led a charge at the enemy his frost axe a blue glow, the praise of Russ on his lips he vanished in a wash of plasma. 
_Concetrate fire at the special weapons and charging dogs_
From concealed positions on a ridge to the East the Havocs of the Damphyr's opened fire. Ram jets screaming a Thunderhawk flew over head its hell strike missle oblitering the Rhino. 
Eleven figures fell from the sky Jet packs screaming and chain swords biting at the sons of Russ. 
Blood Lord Varse Marrok a top one of the wolves sending him spralling, a bolt shattered the exsposed head of the grey hunter. Laughing at the ease of the slaughter Varse swung his halbred in a wide arc parrying a power sword aside. Using the hilt he smashed the visor of the Space Wolf, ripping the helm clear the wold suared off with MArrok. _You will die for the treason against my brothers!_ The space wold spat at Marrok, _ Your rage only makes your blood taste that much better_ As MArrok Scouffed the Wolf lept sword falling in a downward ark. Side stepping and activating his jet pack Marrok slammed into the marine and forced the shaft of his halbred across his chest. Slamming the marine into the ground and forgeing a trench across the land, marrok road the Wolf to rest. Gasping for breath The Wolf was pinned beneath Marrok, saliva dripped on his exsposed neck. His howl was the last sound to split the air of the battle field as Marrok drank his fill.

_ Sergeant, police the weapons and munitions, and crusify this one to the hull of the rhino... let the sons of Russ know we are here._ Marrok stalked off the crimson fluid dripping from his lips, the Damphyr's had come to Nimora and this world would be theirs.
________________________________________________________________ 
I want to add some fluff, to make me feel better and add the character of the campaign I'm running with a friend. So far MArrok has led the Damphyr's to many victories.


C&C me! Rep if someone has good archer refrence in a post too.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Negative first:there is a mould line on top of the bolt-pistol.

Some of the photos are a little blurred; however, the painting looks sound. I especially like the metallics on his left shoulder.

Maybe he needs a scenic base to go with the swinging leg: use your imagination, make a soccer ball out of a dead cat.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

looks really good... i personally dont like gloss varnish, but i guess thats personal preference...


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Really impressive stuff medic, I really love the unique spin on the Blood Angels (The thought of a chaos stormraven is awesome >.<)


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*The Dead Log Raises again!!*

Christ on sale!! (ARCHER refrence again ^_^)
Well I won't let this thng die but won't let it see the light of day for very long. Struggling threw school almost done for the summer. So I finished (barley and to sub standard) my five man assault squad for the painting challenge. 
View attachment 14895

Detail shot working with my new paint station and crappy lighting. 
View attachment 14896
View attachment 14897

Flamer Sgt
View attachment 14898
View attachment 14899

Love this guy!!!! You know... crappy picture

Coming up next:
Carbulo! Cause he makes a Tactical Squad something to fear!!
Also thinking of making a squad of Sternguard to run him with.... 
View attachment 14900
View attachment 14901


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the mix of parts; the BA and chaos influences are clear but not overwhelming.

The camera appears to be accentuating yellow; however the painting does not look terrible. If you have more time during summer holidays they should tidy up quite quickly.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

So the thread takes anotehr breath, on a good note I have my Math final tonight and done for two weeks! :clapping:

Carbulo is making his way to the finished state, arms and back back done today after a nine hour study session. 
View attachment 15065
View attachment 15066

View attachment 15067
View attachment 15068


Not sure how I want to base him yet... Something other than a regualt base... it needs a little something. He will look as if he is running forward with his chainsword up. Please leave thoughts and ideas! 

@ Hobbit, as always thanks for taking the time to look, your chaos band continues to grow and amaze me. The camera issue is better in natural sun light. 

Have to prime another Sang priest to fill out the coven and prepare the new Razor back for priming. Hurray two models for the next month army painting!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Double post*

Arthgallo of the Knights of Blood (former) is my counts as Carbulo. Bolstering the gun line and leading bloody melee, he is charged with over seeing the harvest and cultivation of future gene seed to allow the damphyr's to exspand.
View attachment 15091
View attachment 15093

View attachment 15094
View attachment 15095


Arthgallo fled the Knights of Blood after years of continued service for the emperor despite being excamunicated. Feeling abandoned and tired of his shackles to the emperor he fled in a Arvis lighter from the strike cruiser _divine blood_ after three months in space the strike cruiser _Host of Gore_ spotted the lighter, after blowing the hatch they found Arthgallo standing before them no weapons shown. The Damphyrs had found him. Taken before Lord Marrok the Blood lord Arthgallo swore his life tothe Damphyrs. He quickly found a home amoung the Covent of blood and rose quickly to his current position, he is the High Count of the Covent of Blood. This title was earned in blood after his past lord was killed by Capt Serbis of the Blood Drinkers Chapter, Arthgallo struck the capt down and cut out one of the captin's Gene seed, leaving the capt shattered. Capt Serbis was left broken and unfit for duty and is finishing his days upon the Blood Drinkers home world his honour forever stained.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

His face has real character; however it is taken down by the hair looking very flat. Possibly a Sepia wash would bring the hair out more.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> His face has real character; however it is taken down by the hair looking very flat. Possibly a Sepia wash would bring the hair out more.


:fool: FAIL! I have bubonic brown with some spotting of golden yellow and a thin wash of sepia, I'll add another and see what happens. Thanks as always mate! :bye:

*My unholy post of 666 ha ha ha!*


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Fun with magnets*

This is the first success I have had with magnets... yay me!!! :laugh:
We have several pics of the now finished priest, IDK where he will be fielded but I wanted another one. 
View attachment 15609
View attachment 15610

The below show off the resessed magnets, little dremal work and bam, however I have found that the hobby drill does better with smaller magnets. 
View attachment 15611

This has finished out my covent of blood, all three. 
View attachment 15612
View attachment 15613

Want to get started on the next modle for the month, either a razorback or LRC, IDK which I want though...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like how the power fist came out on the Priest. he looks good standing there with the others.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with Midge.

His face also looks good.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

You've done a great job with these, but they make my heart scream, "Heresy!" "Purge the unclean!"

Seriously, though, great job.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some sweet models happening here medic. You've done the halved scheme very well, and the deep red suits the idea of fallen BA. What's the ond with the magnets like? Is it sturdy, or do the weapons fall off if handled? I've been contemplating doing a it of magnetizing myself.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Thanks!*



Midge913 said:


> I really like how the power fist came out on the Priest. he looks good standing there with the others.





Dave T Hobbit said:


> I agree with Midge.
> 
> His face also looks good.


Thanks guys its always pleasent to have you continue your comments, @ Hobbit I washed the carbulo again and his hair still looks flat any ideas? I was thinking maybe some bad moon yellow highlights.



jaysen said:


> You've done a great job with these, but they make my heart scream, "Heresy!" "Purge the unclean!"
> Seriously, though, great job.


Thanks Jaysen, I'm slowly starting to get this thread back to life, these "heretics" have been purgeing space wolves with great effect. :biggrin:



Khorne's Fist said:


> Some sweet models happening here medic. You've done the halved scheme very well, and the deep red suits the idea of fallen BA. What's the ond with the magnets like? Is it sturdy, or do the weapons fall off if handled? I've been contemplating doing a it of magnetizing myself.


Thansk a lot fist, the havle scheme wasa nice challenge for myself. After not doing it horribly it is a good confidence builder. As for the magnets this is the first time I finally went after it and I really like it. The magnets (rare earth) are actually rather strong. If you drop them the arms seem to go flying but becasue its a single magnet the arms swivle so you can chaneg the whole model's exspression with just and arm tweek which is cool. I def recommend for a nice challenge and varity to modleing.

:grin: Thanks for the support it helps a lot, can't wait to get home from work and paint some black on a Razor back and upload some photos.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Ta hell with the razorback!!*

I don't wanna fight with my RB so its a combat squad to finish of the month with a bang and get back my RL card!!! (painting challenge) :wink:

SO the wife bounced out of the state for business and took the damn camera. :ireful2: 
Thats okay it just means the heresy boards suffer with poor camera photos till she gets back.

View attachment 15700

Five marines, tactical squad. 
View attachment 15698

Banner and a bolter, the banner will need something hung... might by a guardsman.
View attachment 15699

Plasma gunner and bolter marine
View attachment 15701

Sgt, wanna play with glowing plasma effect, lets hope for no suckage or atleast minimal. 

:bye: off to speed paint! cheers.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Medic,

I think you have a great foundation here for some good work. My advice.. slow it down and thin your paint... you will improve dramatically.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Alexious said:


> Hi Medic,
> 
> I think you have a great foundation here for some good work. My advice.. slow it down and thin your paint... you will improve dramatically.


Alexious, thank you. I started playing with thinning my paints and can't beleave how much better it is. I've put this squad on hold and i'm testing my guard out to see how they do wit hthinned paint and I'll tackle these guys next month. Thanks again.


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

Looking good so far. I love the way those marines turned out, the kitbash of berserkers and death company look fantastic!

Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Oakley said:


> Looking good so far. I love the way those marines turned out, the kitbash of berserkers and death company look fantastic!
> 
> Keep up the good work man!


Thanks mate, I was rather suprised at how well the BA kit fit with chaos and vise bersa, a great and flexible kit. 
View attachment 15878
View attachment 15879

So taking Alexious' advise I slowed down and watered down my paints, I know the pics arn't great but the paint is smoother and sems to give the model a much smoother finish and makes the washes work so much better. 

:so_happy:Thanks for the help y'all I have gotten better and a painter and converter thanks to this thread. Nothing great but better.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*no comments... uh...*

So another bolter marine finished, and WIP banner marine.
So I took some time and slowed down as suggested, I think the red looks smoother and is better dsitributed. He needs a wash and a barrel drill yet but pretty darn close for me. 
View attachment 16113
View attachment 16114

View attachment 16115


View attachment 16116
View attachment 16117

View attachment 16118

I think the red is worlds better on this marine as is the black which prolly be done again, long way from finished but getting there. 

C&C please... hope the red is better. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The application of colour does look quite smooth; the only noticeable issue seems to be a chipped patch on his right greave.

Are you intending to add colour to the drop on his right pauldron as it looks slightly unfinished in black.

The standard bearer has a good pose and the line between the colours is looking crisp so a good start there.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Return...*

Holy crap the hobby is still here. So I've been off Heresy for like 6-8 months, 
. I decided it would be a good idea to finish school and start on my Bachelors Degree. I alos stopped playing and jump started my fat ass (literally) If anyone hasn't heard or tried a Tough Mudder I suggest you do, literally changed my life, dropped 30 pounds and I am stronger and faster than I was in High School. Sadly both school and fitness took me away from the hobby. 
Having not painted in nearly 4 months and played a wopping four or five games in that I period I was planning on selling the little guys off. Well that won't happen, I looked at everything and decided that the DA are gettign shelfed... I'm gonna finish my Damphyr's then tackle my guard and what a better reason to start then 6th edition. 


so there is my pathetic excuse as hobby life... 
Goals: -1: Base first paint second
-2: Paint less to a better standard
-3: Finsih Damphyr tactical squad/death company and libby
-4: Make better bases.

View attachment 959935910

Read white dwarf and I want a libby so I made one... he is drying currently maybe paint some tomorrow morning before work.

View attachment 959935911

DC marine base coated something to work on while the libby drys.

View attachment 959935912

This base is drying then its some larger stone and first base color.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Libby cont.*



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Welcome back.


Thank you Hobbit you are a constant source of feed back and encouragement. the Forum is a better place becasue of you.

The base continues to move along, primary colors tonight or tomorrow.
View attachment 959935931


Decided on a purple armour scheme for the libby, I think it will contrast from all the red and black in the army as well as deviate from the Codex Astartes blue armour for Chaos BA.
View attachment 959935932
View attachment 959935933

Armour has a primary foundation of Hormagaunt Purple (must work on thinning...) 
Seals have a base coat of Dheneb Stone. 

I am hoping by slowly layering up thinned Liche Purple I can get a smoother and deeper purple. 

The question tonight becomes what do I undercoat the trim to help the brazen brass "pop more" straight choas black was used on the below model, I was thinking bolt gun metal or mythral silver. Thoughts? 
View attachment 959935934


Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I dislike the colour purple, but it suits Librarians. Not that I dislike Librarians. The colour just works for them. 

Looking forward to seeing the result.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Medic Marine said:


> Decided on a purple armour scheme for the libby, I think it will contrast from all the red and black in the army as well as deviate from the Codex Astartes blue armour for Chaos BA.


A good concept.



Medic Marine said:


> The question tonight becomes what do I undercoat the trim to help the brazen brass "pop more"


I undercoat brass using Tin Bitz (new version would be Warplock Bronze).


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Sangus Bane said:


> I dislike the colour purple, but it suits Librarians. Not that I dislike Librarians. The colour just works for them.


Thank you, I'm not fond of Purple but thought it would be a rewardingchallenge to get back at painting.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> A good concept.
> Thank you
> I undercoat brass using Tin Bitz (new version would be Warplock Bronze).


Yeah... I just looked at the "new" paint and had a mini stroke... this'll be confusing. Thank god for their conversion chart... a lot of my paints are dried and dead from lack of use and poor storage.

Slow progress. However progress all the same.
View attachment 959935952

View attachment 959935953

View attachment 959935954

The body has had a wash of Leviathan Purple
Arm was base coated Hormagrant Purpe, the shoulder paper was based dheneb stone. 
The Purity seals and cloth with the holster have had a watered down layer of rotting fleshplaced on.
View attachment 959935955


Painting this way is actually so much more fun, I feel like I'm putting forth effort and its far more rewarding. 
Next I'll be puting thin skull white on the cloth and purity seal followed by a delvan mud wash. and Warlock purple wated down on the armour.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I broke down and bought the six edition rule book, gonna take some time to find all the new rules.... holy over kill. Though I remain hopeful for a good edition. :read:

Libby is coming along well, getting practice at thinning my paints and it so makes all the diffrence. 

With the exception of the purple spot I can't explain the cloth and holster was done....
View attachment 959936007

Armour is coming along well, one more thin coat and I can start on detail pieces. 
View attachment 959936008

View attachment 959936009

Lastly you can see how the color has changed.
View attachment 959936010


Base progresses slowly but none the less, brown primary with a dry brush, getting a wash today.
View attachment 959936011


Thanks for looking. :biggrin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Your magenta is looking very vibrant. I am looking forward to seeing how you compliment it.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Your magenta is looking very vibrant. I am looking forward to seeing how you compliment it.


Thank you, I am unsure how to contrast it now... I wanted tin bitz/brass trim but I do not think it will fit now.

Base is done, it needs some static grass or something I think.
View attachment 959936049

Libby is coming along well, time to paint the head and right arm.
View attachment 959936051
View attachment 959936050

Started on a DC marine, Think I'll add batle damage to the chest so he seems like he is screaming off his wounds. (feel no pain) 
View attachment 959936052
View attachment 959936053


Thaks for looking, if you have thoughts or suggestions I'll gladly hear them!! :drinks:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Medic Marine said:


> I am unsure how to contrast it now... I wanted tin bitz/brass trim but I do not think it will fit now.


The compliment of magenta is yellow-green, so if you made the metallics a yellower shade of brass and used green as a spot colour you could have a good contrast.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

*Slowly*

Well, I have kept on painting just really slowly. Going on Holiday with the wife to be in a week, so I"ve been working crazy Over time at two jobs for play money. Ramping up for school in the fall too. Still found some time to dabble with paints though.
View attachment 959936663
View attachment 959936664

I love the trim on the DC this just seems to really pop with the model. 

View attachment 959936662
View attachment 959936661

This trim really pops against the magenta as weel, I'm thinking of washing it with tharka green to "grime it up" 

I recommend everyone read Angel of Fire from the black library as well, good book.


----------

